# For those whi want to do NPTs



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm just posting this so there will be less accidents.

I see a lot of your lovely new NPT tanks out there, with one common issue.
it is not well planted enough. 

I highly recommend you all read OFL's sticky on NPTs... very thoroughly.
In reality you need 70% plant cover....enough fast growing stem plants to keep the nitrates down and floaters to pull nutrients from the water column.

keep this in mind, as a NPT that is improperly stocked at first will bring about a lot of problems. you will defintely get dead shrimps and maybe even dead fish. or the water may stink up with fungi and bacterial blooms etcetc.

so read the NPT sticky properly before starting one!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just throw plants in it works great and you do not NEED floating plants.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I just shoved a bunch of "easy to grow" plants in and wondered if I had over planted. It's nice to know that I didn't. I've never had much luck with non-aquatic plants. I hope it will be different with the plants in my tank. At least I can't over water them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I from pet stores they only sell easy to medium. I use black sand and ferts and keep plants in filters and have plants grow out of the tank. Most planted tanks do not have floating plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

P.S. you do not need 70 percent plant cover some fish need open swimming space.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

this is for npts only. tanks that utilize potting soil.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

With the soil based tanks it is important to start out with enough of the right species of plants and this includes floating plants-Otherwise you risk a crash and livestock deaths.

It is different with inert substrate like plain gravel or sand-but with the high nutrient load and the byproducts produced by the soil itself-until it is mature the mass amount of stem and floating plants are needed to help keep the water safe.....

Good thread aokashi-soil based tanks are much different in terms of setup, care and needs


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh sorry, I thought you meant tanks with live plants not soil.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> this is for npts only. tanks that utilize potting soil.


I am still scared to try with anything but snails!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When a soil based tank is setup properly-using enough of the right species of plants-On the correct photoperiod using the correct color temp lights to support plant growth-the water is safe and as the plants grow will function as the filter/bio-filter-Then along with water changes-all livestock should be safe.

The soil based is as close to a natural ecosystem that can be created in a closed system. Its all about balance......Everything has a job-working together to help make a safe environment. But its still a closed system and will need care-The more mature the soil based the less care it needs-provided that you have balance....

When I set my soil based tanks up...I add all my livestock the same day....Fish, shrimp and snails....they have a job to do....lol....


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> When a soil based tank is setup properly-using enough of the right species of plants-On the correct photoperiod using the correct color temp lights to support plant growth-the water is safe and as the plants grow will function as the filter/bio-filter-Then along with water changes-all livestock should be safe.
> 
> The soil based is as close to a natural ecosystem that can be created in a closed system. Its all about balance......Everything has a job-working together to help make a safe environment. But its still a closed system and will need care-The more mature the soil based the less care it needs-provided that you have balance....
> 
> When I set my soil based tanks up...I add all my livestock the same day....Fish, shrimp and snails....they have a job to do....lol....


You are so inspiring!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

whimsicalbrainpan said:


> Thalol good thing you can't over water them ;pk you for posting this. I just shoved a bunch of "easy to grow" plants in and wondered if I had over planted. It's nice to know that I didn't. I've never had much luck with non-aquatic plants. I hope it will be different with the plants in my tank.


Lol atleast you can't over water them ;p

Lol I have the same issue -.-









Thanks for posting this aokashi!!!!!

I don't want anyone else's shrimps to die too :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I though NPT meant naturally planted with live plants did not know about the dirt.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A lot of people on here seem to use the term interchangeably, but I've always read a NPT as one that used a soil substrate. A lot of people also seem to call soil-based tanks Walstad style tanks although they don't always follow her guidelines (meant to say I see this on actual planted tank forums).


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have used gravel instead of a sand cap and it looks really nice.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Can we apply this to sororities too? I can't remember the last time I saw a decent sorority. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Can we apply this to sororities too? I can't remember the last time I saw a decent sorority. :lol:


What do you mean by that?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Can we apply this to sororities too? I can't remember the last time I saw a decent sorority. :lol:


XD
i agree! 
ill need to do a fake plant drawing too then! lol. for those who dont do real plants


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I vote for a section dedicated to sororities.  I agree, I always see sororities with almost no cover...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh that part my 20 gallon is a pretty open at the top but it is not a sorioty do agree on section.


----------

